# Adjust Your Compass Now



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

From the Independent -

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...orth-pole-is-migrating-to-russia-2233610.html


----------



## Mechanic-H (Apr 21, 2009)

My theory is that all the iron ore being moved from Australia to China is having an effect on the compasses.(Whaaa)


----------



## X-band (Oct 1, 2009)

Mechanic-H said:


> My theory is that all the iron ore being moved from Australia to China is having an effect on the compasses.(Whaaa)


Only that, which moved from Australia to China?


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

An interesting article. I remember a lecture in London in the 1970's when it was explained to us how the first rates of change of variation were calculated in England, thus allowing mariners to correct their calculations. Churches in England had been aligned E-W from the 16th century on, by the use of magnetic compasses. By resurveying the alignment and knowing the date the building was constructed allowed the first proximation of these changes in variation.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Do they have The Mail in Russia

"Fury as Illegal immigrant Poles cause gulag prices to fall"


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

I think there are a couple of holes in this mans study, I had the movement of the magnetic north on a post about a month ago, and on that same doco put on by CBC they said they had proof of a "Flip" by carbon they had gathered from ancient Abbo fire pits in OZ, so it must have occured less than 10,000 years ago, and there were several "If's"that could happen with a "Flip'


----------



## Harvatt (Mar 20, 2010)

Ships Magnetic Compass and Compass Adjusters. Compass and Navigational instrument making seems now to be a dying trade. Compass Adjusters as such seem to have almost died out - so sad to loose such a skill . Are there any Compass Adjusters remaining - those who served an apprenticeship where they learned to make a compass by hand to ACO Standards, to make Azimuth Mirrors, Binnacles, Sextants, to repair binoculars etc., alongside studying for the M.O.T. Certificate Of Competency as a Marine Compass Adjuster. Who can remember firms such as Kelvin Hughes, Heath, Lilley & Gillie, Henry Browne, Sewill, Smiths,Cookes etc. Can we add to this list ?, or indeed add any other information of interest .


----------



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Seath Instruments of Lowestoft are in the business of repairing and adjusting compasses.
Recently they repaired a small magnetic steering compass for me,first class job would recommend them to anyone.
Davie


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> I think there are a couple of holes in this mans study, I had the movement of the magnetic north on a post about a month ago, and on that same doco put on by CBC they said they had proof of a "Flip" by carbon they had gathered from ancient Abbo fire pits in OZ, so it must have occured less than 10,000 years ago, and there were several "If's"that could happen with a "Flip'


they can date the flips by the magnetic alignment of the strips of ocean lithospheric formations from the upwelling of the earths mantle materials laid down each side by the volcanic processes at the central ridges of the oceans. it is already well do***ented


----------

